# Waltham Case Markings Help!



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Just finished this lovely Waltham pocket watch, based on the serial it dates from around 1897 but I was wondering if someone could explain the case markings, the case is also marked as 34f aswell, also does these markings indicate the case is silver?

Thanks In advance


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Your Waltham pocket watch is an 18 size, 1883 Model, Broadway Grade. 122,919 of this grade were produced in 53 runs that were 7 jewel movements, but only 1 run of 5000 were made as 11 jewels. Your Waltham is from the single run of Broadway Grade 'Piccadilly' 11 jewel movements. So a slightly higher quality than the 7 jewel movements.

With regard to the case. Without actually seeing the case I'm guessing that it is an American case as many of them used to stamp their cases with pseudo English silver hallmarks to give the impression that the case was silver when in fact they were base metal.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

id've said its a toy hallmark too, looks good though, these might be a bit of a pain to work on, should get good results tho


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow thanks for the help, wealth of knowledge there.

Watch has now been serviced, it was in a horrible state when i got it, im just regulating it now - its ticking away nicely.

Thanks for the help as always


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

i tend to find i cannot get a good trace off old pocketwatches, they have spent most of their life in the same position


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

yep ive noticed this too, so its back to the old fashioned wait and regulate for me. not doing so badly at the moment.


----------

